# Relationships Made Possible by PerC



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Miss Scarlet said:


> ..... I don't really see why that was necessary. But whatever.





Miss Scarlet said:


> Since when is drawing some one a picture code for "we're together". I don't talk to either of them or have much contact with them. I wouldn't have asked if I had known.





Miss Scarlet said:


> I can see how she thought that.
> 
> But nope I had no idea. I remember reading one off hand comment but I thought they were joking.
> 
> ...


You're scary when you're mad


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Bazinga187 said:


> You're scary when you're mad


How was that scary????


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Miss Scarlet said:


> How was that scary????


Maybe it was just the tone I read it in that was scary. But damn was that tone scary. Perhaps I'm just being sensitive.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

@Jawz and @Etherea met on PerC


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Miss Scarlet said:


> How was that scary????


Youre type 8 right?

If so, which wing?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to be honest and I don't like being this way when it comes to this. I did meet my ex here, an enfj male and we moved in together and I believe for one, we rushed it by doing so. It didn't work out, at all. Lol. We grew apart and started realizing just how different we were. I'm dating someone from here now and I won't mention his name but he's an Infp. He's so sweet to me and I jiggle my leg and hop up and down a little even typing this, and I smile like a goofy idiot. I've never felt this way about anyone, although I've said this before, lols. 

I can feel how different it is and he's the smartest person I've loved and he calls me out on my bs  which I usually have a lot of, as a wall of protection around my silly heart. I have a good feeling about this and every day, I wait to hear from him and he helps me through the shitty days I have, and I Hope I do with him :3 hehe I wish I could say who it is but I won't reveal it. I'm too scared it will be ruined that way >.< but, if he's reading this: You're my stinky infp boy, and je' taime >^-^<


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

missushoney said:


> I don't know if this exists yet or not but I was looking at a thread where a girl was asking if people dated on this site and other things like that. If you have met your friend, love, gf/bf, soulmate, husband/wife on PerC, would you mind sharing about it? I'm a sucker for romance and love and I'd love to hear any stories or see any pictures. ^_^


I have had two wonderful boyfriends that I met here, whom I still cherish even though the relationships didn't work out. PerC is also responsible for my having met some of my very best friends, including the one who inspired me to start painting again after many years in which I believed that I was no longer an artist.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

snail said:


> I have had two wonderful boyfriends that I met here, whom I still cherish even though the relationships didn't work out. PerC is also responsible for my having met some of my very best friends, including the one who inspired me to start painting again after many years in which I believed that I was no longer an artist.


I would thank this but this computer firewall doesn't allow me to but *Thanks a million times* anyway x)


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Moon_Child said:


>


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

^ *Is dying laughing at how HUGE the picture of the cuteness overload meme is* XD


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Khys said:


> @Jawz and @Etherea met on PerC


 

It's unreal to me sometimes how near perfect my relationship with Jawz is. We work so well together and have an incredibly strong bond. LDR's aren't easy by any means, but it's a little easier knowing how great we are together. PerC is awesome to meet people on by the very nature of how personal it can be. The forum experience here is a rarity; I've never experienced anything quite like it.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I briefly dated a fellow PerCer. He was a great guy, but he didn't have enough time for me. Needless to say, we broke it off. It was great while it lasted though. We worked very well together


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Bazinga187 said:


> You're scary when you're mad


She's ENTJ for God's sake. What do you think she's going to be like when she's mad?!!

Also, I tried to get with an ENFP on here on time. I tried to do the long-distance thing. It went straight to hell. I've also had phone sex with two INFP's as well. I don't do LDR very well. I just need pussy, and I can't get that in an LDR, no offense.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Please ignore this as I can't figure out how to delete it. Alas, technology eludes me.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> She's ENTJ for God's sake. What do you think she's going to be like when she's mad?












:dry:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Double post!


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> I met my Michelle on here, it feels very right and free being with her


may I ask who that is? (username)


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Bazinga187 said:


> :dry:


Ummm no. However that is me all the times when I'm not mad.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

The Great One said:


> She's ENTJ for God's sake. What do you think she's going to be like when she's mad?!!
> 
> Also, I tried to get with an ENFP on here on time. I tried to do the long-distance thing. It went straight to hell. I've also had phone sex with two INFP's as well. I don't do LDR very well. I just need pussy, and I can't get that in an LDR, no offense.


Oh god, phone sex

once did that with a ENFJ. It makes for the most profound shame that human sexuality can bequeath...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Miss Scarlet said:


> I know. I was talking about spock. Its all good.


Oh sorry, I wasn't following the conversational flow.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> bottes
> I don't think she would mind


well, imo lesbians are awesome; they're typically fun to talk to, so no worries from me

I don't think I've ever seen her, but then again I really don't interact much with INFP's on here.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

snail said:


> I imagine phone sex was invented by someone who always knew what to say and exactly how to say it. :-/
> 
> I can't even do sexual things while chatting online, because it feels super awkward, and I never know what the other person expects me to do. I try to respond and end up feeling terribly goofy and unsexy. I suppose I would only get turned on if the other person already excited me so much that words weren't necessary, but then, if it happened that way, it would just be fantasizing and masturbation, not real cyber sex.


exactly, it's just a clusterfuck of embarrassment and confused arousal

on a side note, I'm pretty surprised you don't think badly of me, snail, I said something pretty insensitive to you (not in specific, but you probably reported me for it; you were also using the thread) before and got myself a ban for it


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Zeptometer said:


> exactly, it's just a clusterfuck of embarrassment and confused arousal
> 
> on a side note, I'm pretty surprised you don't think badly of me, snail, I said something pretty insensitive to you (not in specific, but you probably reported me for it; you were also using the thread) before and got myself a ban for it


I don't even remember the details now. If I feel confident that a situation has been dealt with properly, I am unlikely to hold a grudge afterward unless the problem forms a pattern. Unresolved conflicts cause me to make enemies, as do recurring conflicts, but I feel no ill will as long as you play nicely.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

snail said:


> I don't even remember the details now. If I feel confident that a situation has been dealt with properly, I am unlikely to hold a grudge afterward unless the problem forms a pattern. Unresolved conflicts cause me to make enemies, as do recurring conflicts, but I feel no ill will as long as you play nicely.


heh, I certainly don't play nicely, but I'm not out to make enemies. I was just depressed and being dickish and didn't mean to hurt anyone, but whatever, its water under the bridge


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Hey, why are you going back to long distance?! We've watched this harrowing journey as you two finally began living in the same place. Now you're dashing it all! *sobs* OK, I'm sure you two have good reasoning or someone has good reasoning...


Hahaha. Well, we hate disappointing the public. I know how much our fans adore us. :blushed: :wink:

He needs to return home to attend to some family things, and he's starting grad school back home in the fall, so he's just going to go ahead and move back now. He misses his family and friends a lot. It's not easy to move across the country and leave everything behind. Plus, I'm graduating from college in 2 weeks, and don't know where I'll end up, but I need to get a job somewhere on my side of the dear ol' USA and save up some money before I can head out there and join him... hopefully by year's end. So don't worry, friends, this is just the start of another chapter! Although the six months we have been able to spend here together have been blissfully sweet...


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Well kinda.....@KookyTookie.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> Well [email protected]_KookyTookie_ .


We are not quite sure what we are....but we are happy :happy:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Einstein & @KookyTookie that's so cuute :blushed:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Confession : @Kayness & @Stephen are seriously my favorite PerC couple :blushed: Every time I see Stephen's sig, I think: TOO MUCH CUTE.

I think I said too much 

*runs away*


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

We have old PerC couple that is married and have a baby. I forgot their usernames. The guy's username is Piano... something. And the girl has naked woman painting as her avatar.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I met @MBTI Enthusiast on here. I was bored one day in May 2011, and saw this fellow ISTJ with the cute profile pic, so we started playing Scrabble and other games online. Before we knew it we were chatting constantly, which grew into skyping constantly. It was obvious we were attracted to each other, but we were both in denial about it because we were convinced an online relationship wouldn't work. We would tell each other constantly, "You should go out and meet people", but we never did, and always just defaulted back to each other. 

Things were a bit complicated because she was technically in another online relationship, but she never talked about it. I just assumed that was because it was going well, but it was actually going badly and she was looking for a way out. Things came to a head in December 2011 when she revealed to me that she had broken up with her current "boyfriend". We became official at that point, and it just felt so fulfilling :happy:. In January we began to plan a way for us to meet in-person. This turned out to be much more difficult than it should've been; I'm in the military and it can be hard to make long-term plans.

After months of anticipation, we finally met in May 2012, almost a year to the day after we started talking. It was so surreal seeing her and feeling her for the first time. She looked exactly as I thought she would, but there was still a "larger-than-life" quality about meeting someone in person after "knowing" them for so long. I was a little uncomfortable at first, because I was in a strange town and all, but we quickly warmed up to each other and it was like we had been together the whole time :happy:.

After the first few hours and the intial awkwardness wore off, being with her just felt so right and so natural. Everyone kept telling us what a cute couple we made :happy:. It was so wonderful it made it hard to leave after my visit was up, but I don't regret a thing. Everyone kept telling us it wouldn't work, but we proved them wrong :wink:.


I'm not very photogenic, but she is, so here are some pics :tongue:

















​


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Out0fAmmo said:


> I met @MBTI Enthusiast on here. I was bored one day in May 2011, and saw this fellow ISTJ with the cute profile pic, so we started playing Scrabble and other games online. Before we knew it we were chatting constantly, which grew into skyping constantly. It was obvious we were attracted to each other, but we were both in denial about it because we were convinced an online relationship wouldn't work. We would tell each other constantly, "You should go out and meet people", but we never did, and always just defaulted back to ealch other.
> 
> Things were a bit complicated because she was technically in another online relationship, but she never talked about it. I just assumed that was because it was going well, but it was actually going badly and she was looking for a way out. Things came to a head in December 2011 when she revealed to me that she had broken up with her current "boyfriend". We became official at that point, and it just felt so fulfilling :happy:. In January we began to plan a way for us to meet in-person. This turned out to be much more difficult than it should've been; I'm in the military and it can be hard to make long-term plans.
> 
> ...


Aww! And the award for best ISTJ couple goes to you guys!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am tempted to request that this thread be stickied lol!


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Boss said:


> I am tempted to request that this thread be stickied lol!


They should collect some of these stories to use as testimonials for Myersly.com!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahaha never thought I'd be seeing a PerC member XD

Except I knew them IRL first, so it's slightly less hilarious.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> They should collect some of these stories to use as testimonials for Myersly.com!


Bad idea myersly is already being bombarded with dating spammers (up to a 100-150 if 'membership' numbers are accurate), they might decide to become scammers if we market the website as something it can't be just yet...

A better idea would be to advertise myersly.com on here more and encourage the beta mode phase to end when it seems PerC has over a 1000 members but very few are aware of website for chatting and meetups...


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

StElmosDream said:


> Bad idea myersly is already being bombarded with dating spammers (up to a 100-150 if 'membership' numbers are accurate), they might decide to become scammers if we market the website as something it can't be just yet...
> 
> A better idea would be to advertise myersly.com on here more and encourage the beta mode phase to end when it seems PerC has over a 1000 members but very few are aware of website for chatting and meetups...


No, I think YOU have a good idea confused with a bad one.

PerC had a dating site a long time ago, but had to close it down due to lack of funding. I think a lot of people are interested in the possibility of meeting someone based on type. The site may have been invented for dating, but they decided to open it up for other things as well. The good thing about having it as a dating site, is that it encourages people who don't know anything about Meyer Briggs to find out their type, and maybe it will become a more recognised thing. I hate not knowing what my friends in real life test as.

And yes, I know about the problem with spammers, I try to visit the site everyday!


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> No, I think YOU have a good idea confused with a bad one.
> 
> PerC had a dating site a long time ago, but had to close it down due to lack of funding. I think a lot of people are interested in the possibility of meeting someone based on type. The site may have been invented for dating, but they decided to open it up for other things as well. The good thing about having it as a dating site, is that it encourages people who don't know anything about Meyer Briggs to find out their type, and maybe it will become a more recognised thing. I hate not knowing what my friends in real life test as.
> 
> And yes, I know about the problem with spammers, I try to visit the site everyday!


Questionable, the real issue is marketing when many see psychology as boring or something they should be interested in for conversations sake, as part of free time questionnaires on Facebook. When personality typing is still seen as a concrete label like feminine or masculine and may need more awareness raising about why its not a joke topic...

It would be nice to know I can avoid non intellectual types and find only feeler types that enjoy affection, something tells me it would 'weed out' the right people as well, making it hard to tell if typing potential partners is a good thing, when connection is hard enough to measure irrespective of geographic location closeness.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

StElmosDream said:


> Questionable, the real issue is marketing when many see psychology as boring or something they should be interested in for conversations sake\


I don't know anyone that thinks psychology is boring.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

chickydoda said:


> I don't know anyone that thinks psychology is boring.


I tend to blame dull teaching styles where some study psychology and frown upon the whole subject for life. Oh you'd be surprised when there seems to be more focus on self help books and psuedo-psychology, to the point where some have no idea what actual psychology is about... many graduates have no idea that only about 20% only become true psychologists after 7-8 years full training, not the basic 3-5 years to achieve undergraduate level.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm still dating xXToxicXx if anyone cares. 
I stayed with her last summer. And she's staying with me this summer.

I can post a picture if it's wanted.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Aw, these stories are so cute. I hope I meet the right guy someday. Seems like he could possibly be here


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

Cassieopeia said:


> Aw, these stories are so cute. I hope I meet the right guy someday. Seems like he could possibly be here


I hope you meet someone too. ^_^


----------



## militaryinteldoesntequate (Jul 30, 2010)

I could derail this thread, but ehh reading this stuff does at least pass the time. I never really made much of an effort to communicate with people on here since I'm introverted even on the internet.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be open to meeting someone over PerC, but quite frankly, if I met the perfect girl on here, I wouldn't recognize her as being that, I need a couple of serious relationships to know what's right for me, because my theories could be dead wrong. Another reason I can't wait for next year. Also this school year as well.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

missushoney said:


> I hope you meet someone too. ^_^


Thank you ^.^


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm very thankful to perc in that respect, I met the person I want to spend the rest of my life with a few weeks after I joined. :happy:


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I'm very thankful to perc in that respect, I met the person I want to spend the rest of my life with a few weeks after I joined. :happy:


I've also met that special person too :happy:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> They should collect some of these stories to use as testimonials for Myersly.com!


Interesting. For some reason I'm more than comfortable sharing the fact that I met my SO here. 

But to have my story used to market a dating/personal site is something I will never willingly allow.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Tortured said:


> Interesting. For some reason I'm more than comfortable sharing the fact that I met my SO here.
> 
> But to have my story used to market a dating/personal site is something I will never willingly allow.


Yeah, that's so not gonna happen... I'm sure there are plenty of other testimonials here aside from ours.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread makes me so happy. (I also like living vicariously through other happy people, haha.)


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rayne said:


> I'm still dating xXToxicXx if anyone cares.
> I stayed with her last summer. And she's staying with me this summer.
> 
> I can post a picture if it's wanted.


Whoa, y'all have been together forever! That's so, so awesome.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

This Thread is adorable : ) I haven't met anyone on here....yet ; )


P.S- @Rayne I miss Toxic posting she was always so great Tell her calvaire/Jolenesummer misses seeing her posts : ) (if she remembers me)


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I just vomited reading this thread.

Kidding! All of these posts were really sweet. I'm happy for all of you! :blushed:


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

When I saw her motivational thread for INFPs in January, I felt awe. I told her I loved her, but at the time I merely loved that part of hers that made me go "She is different". I only saw the tip of the iceberg and I would have never guessed I would soon come to know her more, discover more parts of hers and accept her with all my heart.

@Knight of Cups, I consider the past 6 months or so as the best time in my life. All the happy moments, all the sad moments, I cherish _everything_. You have given me more than I can describe and have taught me so much. I don't know what the future holds, nor do I want to know, for each day deserves to be a unique surprise. All that matters to me is this moment that I'm typing this post and feeling engulfed in love, connected with it and rid of anything that would hinder its (and my) growth.

I love you.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Picture of me and Toxic this summer if anyone is interested. I'm sure there are a few people who remember us >_>

http://i.imgur.com/EVTJI.jpg


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

i never thought about meeting someone on here. no one is in chicago...so..there goes that deal -_-


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> i never thought about meeting someone on here. no one is in chicago...so..there goes that deal -_-


Lol, I'm sure pleasant chat would be just as nice (and relate to this no one living nearby idea).


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> Lol, I'm sure pleasant chat would be just as nice (and relate to this no one living nearby idea).


what do you mean? just chatting with someone that lives 15mils away could possibly lead to more? Idunno i know most people make it through living 3000mils away, but 15mils is alot when both dont have a car...


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> what do you mean? just chatting with someone that lives 15mils away could possibly lead to more? Idunno i know most people make it through living 3000mils away, but 15mils is alot when both dont have a car...


I agree even 15-50 miles away can seem like double when relying on public transport or meeting half way. I know I couldn't possibly 'date' someone else in another country either; just too much need for affectionate touch and mutual affirmations to fulfil my primary love language quotas of closeness.

Oh no, not dating in other countries in this case I much prefer MSN or distant friendships that let one know another pretty well (as long as both parties accept that Internet disconnect exists, making some depths undiscoverable by text/voice alone).


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

MikeTheKnife and I:

Y U NO LUK AT ME?


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> i never thought about meeting someone on here. no one is in chicago...so..there goes that deal -_-


Toxic lives in Canada and I live in the UK :tongue:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't meet my girlfriend on Personality Cafe, but when we were friends, interested in each other, we were having a lot of issues and she one day was talking about this site and so I joined. Learning about MBTI really helped our communication a lot, and we;ve bee partners for about six months now


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Rayne said:


> Toxic lives in Canada and I live in the UK :tongue:


i need the physical part of a relationship. I dunno what it is, but when I start dated a guy, my vagina automatically gets "ready" before I do..


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Kyandigaru said:


> i need the physical part of a relationship. I dunno what it is, but when I start dated a guy, my vagina automatically gets "ready" before I do..


One word... Pheromones.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Rayne said:


> Toxic lives in Canada and I live in the UK :tongue:


I live in Massachusetts, USA and my girlfriend is from Canada. She's currently in Florida, USA.


----------



## heylena (Aug 30, 2012)

This is such a cute thread.


----------



## m73m95 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think PerC would be a fantastic place to meet someone. Everyone is open about their personalities and emotions (From what I have seen so far anyway). I could get attracted, very easily, to someone on here (and might have already :happy....However, like someone posted before, distance is the problem. I haven't found anyone on here that's in Vegas, and I don't know if I could feel close to someone emotionally that wasn't close to me in location.


I could try though.... :wink:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyandigaru said:


> i need the physical part of a relationship. I dunno what it is, but when I start dated a guy, my vagina automatically gets "ready" before I do..


It helps if you're friends before you're actually in a deeper relationship
I live in south Texas and my girlfriend lives in Canada and it is hard, but if you love someone then...


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Paranoid Android said:


> It helps if you're friends before you're actually in a deeper relationship
> I live in south Texas and my girlfriend lives in Canada and it is hard, but if you love someone then...


its not for everyone. but if you guys can make it work, then great. all im saying is, I personally, need to be around my guy. i'm happy for you all though. i actually like this thread.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> One word... Pheromones.


Or the fact that the person's personality gets her off.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

The hell? I never thought it would be that many. This is like an underground hook up site! :shocked:

And here I thought I'd joined an 'innocent' forum, but in reality that's just a front to hide the real dealings...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I know we're the "babies" of the PerC relationship world, but Cover3 and I officially hit our four month mark tomorrow 

We talked off and on for four months or so before we actually started to realize how much chemistry we have. I can't believe how much has happened in the short time we've known each other. He's such a huge part of my daily life. The friendship and respect we have for each other feels so far beyond what time would give us credit for. I feel as if I've known him for years, and we're both of the mind of wondering how exactly we were getting along without each other all of the time before. It all seems like a blur. We just fit :3 Take that MBTI pairing bull shit  This is literally the easiest, smoothest relationship I've ever been in, as well as the most fulfilling. 


I love you, @Cover3 :happy: I'm looking forward to more super awesomeness with you in the days to come <3 You're the best! :3


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

... Guess what guys. I recently got a boyfriend, and I found him on PerC, too. He has made me so happy; it's unbelievable. I'm so lucky. :3c


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> ... Guess what guys. I recently got a boyfriend, and I found him on PerC, too. He has made me so happy; it's unbelievable. I'm so lucky. :3c


screenname? lol


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> ... Guess what guys. I recently got a boyfriend, and I found him on PerC, too. He has made me so happy; it's unbelievable. I'm so lucky. :3c


D'awwww 

I wish someone would come and sweep me off my feet too! :3

(Though they'd probably do their back in if they tried! XD)


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

DemonD said:


> The hell? I never thought it would be that many. This is like an underground hook up site! :shocked:
> 
> And here I thought I'd joined an 'innocent' forum, but in reality that's just a front to hide the real dealings...


No, that isn't the case.

I've actually been doing some research on online relationships, and one study that looked at couples who met online and established successful relationships found that the majority of them actually met on an online venue discussing some topic rather than an online dating site. So they weren't explicitly looking for a partner at the time, it just happened.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

The problem with liking this thread so much is that it gets my hopes up again.

Dammit, guys! Stop being so freaking cute and adorable and stuff. Some people just want freedom from this endless, stupid pining. UGH.






... No, wait, come back. Take me back.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> No, that isn't the case.
> 
> I've actually been doing some research on online relationships, and one study that looked at couples who met online and established successful relationships found that the majority of them actually met on an online venue discussing some topic rather than an online dating site. So they weren't explicitly looking for a partner at the time, it just happened.


You *do* realize I was being sarcastic, right?


----------

